# Safestrap battery



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Was running aokp on safe side and had it fully charged last night. Came into work and couldn't get data to come up so I toggled back to nonsafe and battery dropped from 90 on safe to 50 when I booted nonsafe.

What gives?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## oozura (Dec 16, 2011)

So safe strap uses backup images to allow you to toggle. I am pretty sure these images include battery stats. So your non safe image was probably made with battery at 50%. When you restored it loaded that stat. It should adjust on your next full charge.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohhhhh OK i figured it was something like that. Thanks!

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

